# WTB: Elgin seat for Oriole.



## jpromo (Jul 11, 2013)

Looking for this seat in slightly more presentable condition since I'm working on cleaning the bike up and, oh yeah, I found the seat rails are busted and held together with wire. Otherwise, I'd stick with it.

It's the long nose, long spring Elgin troxel seat with two buttons for rash guards. Leather condition isn't terribly important as I ride some pretty ugly seats and the bike is pretty well used anyway. So I'd be interested in the one you upgraded from on your bike. Let me know! The bike is nice enough to justify a little nicer seat.. thanks!


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 11, 2013)

well your in luck. I have this one for 100 plus 11 shipping, I payed 125 plus shipping for it.









Let me know.  

Nick.


----------



## jpromo (Jan 13, 2014)

I missed Nick's post until.. oh, now.. so I'm still in the market! Not looking for mint but if most of the leather is present, I'll be a potential buyer.


----------



## carlitos60 (Jan 13, 2014)

*Take a Look!!!*

Good Enough???
I think it's an Original Elgin Seat?????











$150 Shipped!!!! OBO


----------



## jpromo (Jan 13, 2014)

carlitos60 said:


> Good Enough???
> I think it's an Original Elgin Seat?????




I remember seeing that and I'm not sure what it is! It almost looks like the correct top but mounted on a later Troxel frame. I'm looking to stay original since everything else is. Thanks though!


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 13, 2014)

carlitos60 said:


> Good Enough???
> I think it's an Original Elgin Seat?????
> 
> View attachment 132128View attachment 132129View attachment 132130View attachment 132131
> ...




I think thats a 40's seat used on Columbia folding bikes.....


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 13, 2014)

*Good luck promo*

I know your looking for better condition seat than what nick has. His is the right seat but you need the condition to match your bike's look. You and I have the same problem.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 13, 2014)

AFAIK that Troxel seems to have appeared 1941/1942 on "value priced" bikes, used until at least 1952, and sold as a replacement seat.
The top was used on this chassis, with covered springs, and with progressive springs.
From what I've seen the "squashed" spring started in the 1940 model year.
The stamp and tan vinyl cover on the seat shown by Carlitos makes me think it's ~1952.













From 1949 Sears catalog:
DD: Low-priced saddle, artificial leather cover over felt-padded steel plate, black enameled springs.


----------



## jpromo (Jan 13, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> I know your looking for better condition seat than what nick has. His is the right seat but you need the condition to match your bike's look. You and I have the same problem.




Nick's would have been perfect! 90% of the leather is mint compared to mine :o I just didn't subscribe to my thread so I didn't get emailed when he responded. Saw it 6 months late and it's long since sold.


----------



## carlitos60 (Jan 13, 2014)

*The 40s Elgin Pic Looks More Like Mine!!!*

The 40s Elgin Pic Looks More Like Mine!!!  The Other Pic is a 35 Robin with 1 that Looks Close Also!!!

*Thanks for the Constructive Information;* NOT Just a Vague Comment!!!!


----------



## jpromo (Jan 13, 2014)

carlitos60 said:


> The 40s Elgin Pic Looks More Like Mine!!!  The Other Pic is a 35 Robin with 1 that Looks Close Also!!!




The big difference with the 30s saddles is the construction. The shape of the pan is identical or close to it, but the early ones have the wire chassis with a big rounded nose spring extending beyond the nose. Whereas the later ones have the solid chassis with the flattened nose spring receded underneath the pan.

It's a cool seat; I've never seen one before yours, and ALW definitely nailed those catalog images.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 13, 2014)

*Elgin seat*

I was going to gently clean mine and use it but the leather was so brittle it just fell apart in my hands. Stradite does a nice job at recovering these.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 13, 2014)

Here's a pic of 2 pre-WWII seats like this: covered- and open-spring model. They have the same stamping. The pre-WWII Troxel logo was different than the later style:














And a 1952 Sears snap noting tan vinyl:


----------



## jpromo (Jan 17, 2014)

Weekly bump.


----------



## jpromo (Jan 27, 2014)

I think 10 days is a suitable length of time for a little love bump.


----------



## jpromo (Mar 21, 2014)

I had one in the bag.. but it appears I may be on the hunt again due to a wayward package. Help!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 21, 2014)

*Thanks to ivo*

I found this top for my frame to my 37 elgin. I will keep my eye out for you man.


----------



## npence (Mar 21, 2014)

I have a nice restored seat. Just what you are looking for.


----------



## jpromo (Mar 21, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> I found this top for my frame to my 37 elgin. I will keep my eye out for you man.




Thanks! I'm keeping that open as an option too, though I do have one busted frame rail. So I'll be digging through Memory Lane's pile o' seat parts come the spring swap.



npence said:


> I have a nice restored seat. Just what you are looking for.




If the bike was more paint than rust, I'd be open to it! but alas..


----------



## jpromo (Mar 22, 2014)

Aaaaand it's arrived. Thanks for all the responses. I usually accept that after a week, it's not coming.


----------

